# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Careers involving sleep/dreams?

## Tazeron

Hi, i'm a senior in high school and currently in the mess of finding where...and what i want to do in college... i've always been FACINATED by dreams...always. I need to decide on what i want to study in college... so i was just wondering.. 

is there any good,stable careers involving dreams/dream study? any idea what fields/classes/ ect ect i need to enter? Any specif uni's i need to concider in this field?

Any addictional information, i would greatly thank you!   ::D:

----------


## Barbizzle

I also have an interest of working with somehting with sleep one day. Im a highschool senior too. Im going into radiology/immiging. Thast like, x-ray mri, CT scan, pet scans... all that stuff.  I like it, i work at a hopital in the Cat scan lab now.. So anyways I'm hopeing that oen day i might be able to find a research job where they have to scan peoples brain sleeping or somethign like that. There are always sleep labs. Why dont you go to your hospital and ask if they have a sleep lab. IM sure you coudl talk to someof the people there and ask them how they got into it and what they did.

----------


## Tazeron

I highly doubt my local hospital has a sleep lab.
I live in a small town..... soo we dont have much of anything   ::D:

----------


## Barbizzle

Aw that stinks. But you neevr know! Go check it out anyways. I work at a local hospital and even they have a sleep lab( which is ogign to be expanded in the next few years) It wouldnt hurt to find out where a local one is. Where do you live?

----------


## plobable

when i first found this site i was staying at a hospital for weeks and they had this one small section it was like mental therapy. and they had like sleep excercises along with a lot of other mental like healing and stuff... i think you would have to get into classes like about brain n' shit.

----------


## plobable

it was in minneapolis hennepin county hospital i thinks... pretty big it was.

----------


## themindsi

I would reccomend taking classes in psychology and biology.  Through those two fields is where you would be taken towards fields that do conduct experiments with sleep and dreaming in labs and field tests.

----------


## LucidT

I can't suggest any subjects to study, but I have some lucid information that I would like to share. 

I just graduated from Texas A&M w/ a degree in electrical engineering. I started geting into Lucid dreaming for the last 2 1/2 years of my college career. I can say that lucid dreaming has definitely helped me in all areas of my life pertaining to college. 

Your raw learning ability, if nothing else, will increase through lucid dreaming. When you're asleep, you're using mostly the right side of your brain. When you achieve lucidity and awareness in a dream, you're bringing more of your left brain into the picture.. This simultaneous use of both sides of the brain helps increase communication between both sides of your brain during the times you're awake; after lucidity is done with. 

The more the both sides communicate, the more likely it is that creativity will hit. It's also easier to solve tough engineering HW problems when you have more of your brain communicating w/ itself. 

Using Lucid Dreaming to increase your potential as a human is a subject that I'm fascinated with and continue to work on daily. I would love to discuss it with anyone else interested.

----------


## Tazeron

> _Originally posted by LucidT_
> *
> Using Lucid Dreaming to increase your potential as a human is a subject that I'm fascinated with and continue to work on daily. I would love to discuss it with anyone else interested.*



That is what interests me!

Though i've never had a LD yet (or one that i remember... currently struggling with dream recall   :Mad:  )

----------


## Howie

Hi Tazeron.

Do you have a guidance counseler at you school that could possilby help you locate a direction in a career with dreaming?
Possibly locate the colleges that offer coarses that are related to dreaming.

----------


## Tazeron

[quote]Hi Tazeron.

Do you have a guidance counseler at you school that could possilby help you locate a direction in a career with dreaming?
Possibly locate the colleges that offer coarses that are related to dreaming.

my counseler doesnt know anything.  ::doh::

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Tazeron_
> *
> 
> my counseler doesnt know anything.*



I know how you feel. My guidance counseler at my school was useless as well.   ::doh::  
I set up an appointment at a local college to talk to their counseler about a career in art. Although they did offer some coarses.'
I guess I would try to find a college near you and then you could find out at least the basics and the prospects of getting a job in that career.
Good Luck!   ::wink::

----------


## tryured

Yea I'd say psychology would be your best bet. Alot of stuff in psychology is to do with the unconscious, and thats basically what dreams are.

----------

